# CC New England Bay Site



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Staying here at New England Bay C C site (our favourite)

Lovely and quiet, well maintained and staff are superb.

Chillin here for 3 days...and we love it   

DJM & Jan


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Does Pete still deliver cooked lobsters to the site??


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Went there in June very nice but no mobile or tv reception not always a bad thing though!

Greenie


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Have not seen sign for lobsters, but then again have not looked 

DJM

:lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Vodafone signal full strength...TV 120 stations tuned in ??

DJM


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

One of our favourite sites too - until a damn great RV blocked our view!

Great site for relaxing.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Wrong site we went to Brighouse Bay! Doh! Under all this am blonde sometimes am sure!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

There was a notice just inside reception with a phone number for 'Pete' to order lobsters.
Thinking of heading that way in the next week.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Will have a look later and let you know

DJM :wink:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Went to reception but was closed, all I could see in the information room was fish man is due Weds 5 - 5:30 couldnt see into reception, blinds were down 
:roll:

DJM


----------

